# t3 for the mrs, need some advice please ladies



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi there, my girlfriend is struggling to lose weight after the birth of our 2nd child, its beens nine months now and been dieting, she lost it straight away after the first child.

now shes struggling so she wants to try t3, has any ladies on here done a t3 cycle and what doses and length do you do? any help is greatly appreciated

the t3 we have is 20mcg tabs


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Have never and would never do t3.

What training does she do?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

1upon waking should get the ball rolling


----------

